# Colt .25 Auto 1908 Magazine Disassembly Info



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

I can't find this information anywhere. I am finishing up a complete disassembly to replace all of the springs and the magazine is the last spring I need to replace. Don't tell me I don't need to replace it. I am looking for information on how to do this. Thank you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Press the magazine's follower down into the magazine, using a pencil's eraser end.
Pass a thin punch through one of the view-holes, to trap the compressed spring.
Turn the magazine over, shake it, and the follower will fall toward the magazine's feed lips, free of the spring.
Use your fingertip or a tool to rotate the follower, which will bring it out from the magazine.
Now that the follower is out, if you release the spring it can be easily pulled out of the magazine.

Make note of which end of the spring is "up," toward the feed lips.
Replace it in the same orientation.
Rotate the follower into the magazine, into its original orientation.

(These instructions are the same as for a M1911 magazine.)


----------



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Steve. That's exactly what I need. Getting the old spring out was easy. Took 60 seconds once I knew what to do. Compressing the new spring in took 10 minutes. Much more difficult, but I got it done. 

I had to use a pin punch on the back of the spring on the reinstall as it was caught underneath the follower and twisting backward. I pried it away a little and it sprang into place.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We endeavour to please, sir. -Jeeves, by P.G. Woodhouse


----------

